# Mid Wales Hospital, Talgarth. Part 2. July '12



## perjury saint (Jul 21, 2012)

*Mid Wales Hospital, Talgarth. Part 2. July '12.

As far as I have been led to believe, this part of the Talgarth site was the Alzheimers unit.
Nothing in the way of 'bits n pieces' left, but the peely rooms and corridors really are something to behold!!
Lovely atmosphere too... I LOVE TALGARTH!! 
Another 5 hours or so blissfully wasted away.
Heres the pics, hope you like 'em...​*



























































































*Ta for lookin'...*


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 21, 2012)

Fantastic stuff yet again! Cheers for posting these up


----------



## cuboard (Jul 21, 2012)

Amazing decay and loads of gorgeous peeling paint !!


----------



## bigtip (Jul 21, 2012)

*Nice*

That is a lot of old peeling paint some good shots thanks for sharing.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jul 21, 2012)

Pic 7 with the table and stool does it for me


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 21, 2012)

This is so pornographic I expected to see a Party Poker ad in the middle. 

Peely paint heaven! I think my fave is the one where the paint has peeled off and draped across the sign. 
Amazing photo's, thanks for sharing, I'm going for a cold shower.


----------



## Bones out (Jul 21, 2012)

Nice......


----------



## _Nyx_ (Jul 21, 2012)

Nice place & pics, love the peeling paint, thanks for sharing


----------



## Captain-Slow (Jul 22, 2012)

Does anyone know if the horse muriel is still windolened on the upstairs window? Be a shame if some goof has wiped it off


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 22, 2012)

im a flakey fan so luv the pics....it still seems to have an hospital atmosphere as it slowly get taken over by the elements


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 22, 2012)

Captain-Slow said:


> Does anyone know if the horse muriel is still windolened on the upstairs window? Be a shame if some goof has wiped it off


*Didn't notice anything mate, doesn't mean to say it aint there though...*


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow... just wow!


----------



## baron greenback (Jul 23, 2012)

peel tastic


----------



## LulaTaHula (Jul 24, 2012)

To echo everyone else's comments - that's some amazing peelage! Looks beautiful although it's so sad to see Talgarth in such a bad way these days.


----------



## night crawler (Jul 24, 2012)

Damp certanly got hold of that place witha vengance, never seen so much peely paint makes it look so alien.


----------



## a_little_feisty (Jul 24, 2012)

Mmmmmmmm . . . peely paint heaven . . . lovely pics!


----------



## strider8173 (Jul 24, 2012)

peely paint heaven


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jul 24, 2012)

Captain-Slow said:


> Does anyone know if the horse muriel is still windolened on the upstairs window? Be a shame if some goof has wiped it off



still there..


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jul 24, 2012)

nice post ..glad you enjoyed her...


----------



## dangerous dave (Jul 24, 2012)

before
taken around 08 or so think this is the next staircase over 





after


----------



## Wakey Lad (Jul 24, 2012)

These photos really sell this place to me - Top stuff!


----------



## Dawnwarrior (Jul 24, 2012)

Cool Report. That Looney Still Around ?


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 24, 2012)

Ninja Kitten said:


> nice post ..glad you enjoyed her...


*Certainly did, lovely, LOVELY place...*


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 25, 2012)

Dawnwarrior said:


> Cool Report. That Looney Still Around ?



*yeah, hes never far away!*


----------

